# Other Programming > Scripting - Client Side >  Delivery charge program

## viper12

It's just a work in progress at the moment, but I'd appreciate some help, again.

I'm writing a program for a delivery service where there are following conditions.

For orders worth less than £25 the delivery charge is £3.00.
Orders worth at least £25 but less than £100 are delivered free.
Orders worth £100 or more are delivered free and in addition the
customer receives a free gift. I prompt the user to enter the order value, and tell him/her which band he comes under.

This is what I have so far, and it doesn't seem to be it, evidently.



```
<html> 
<body> 
<script type='text/javascript'> 
// A delivery charge program 
var ordervalue; // how much the order is worth ordervalue = window.prompt ('How much is the order worth in Pounds Sterling?','');  
str='The value of your order is £' + ordervalue; 
if (ordervalue <= 25) 
str='Your delivery will cost £3 as your order value is £' + ordervalue'; 
if (ordervalue > 25 &&  ordervalue < 100)
{  str='Your delivery is free as your order value is £' + ordervalue';  
}else 
str='You will receive a free gift and delivery is free as your order value is £' + ordervalue; 
alert(str); // to output a result to see it is works! 
</script> 
</body> </html>
```

I'd love some help, please

----------


## PeejAvery

This is JavaScript so I will have it moved to the client-side scripting forum. Concerning your problem...you had two quotes out of place and you need to work on brackets around if and else statements. You can see the extra quote at the end of...



```
value is £' + ordervalue';
```

I have cleaned up the brackets and fixed the quotes.



```
<script type='text/javascript'> 
// A delivery charge program 
var ordervalue; // how much the order is worth ordervalue = window.prompt ('How much is the order worth in Pounds Sterling?','');  
str = 'The value of your order is £' + ordervalue; 
if(ordervalue <= 25){str = 'Your delivery will cost £3 as your order value is £' + ordervalue;}
if(ordervalue > 25 && ordervalue < 100){str = 'Your delivery is free as your order value is £' + ordervalue;}
else{str = 'You will receive a free gift and delivery is free as your order value is £' + ordervalue;}
alert(str); // to output a result to see it is works! 
</script>
```

----------

